# novice biro drawings



## expatmanxman (Jan 8, 2016)

Started drawing 2 1/2 years ago as a pre retirement hobby, didn't take art at school. Had a little play with a couple of types of drawing and discovered drawing in biro. How popular is biro in the art world, is it a bit of a minority thing? Anyway hoping I can post a couple of my drawings, see what you think.


----------



## expatmanxman (Jan 8, 2016)

another one


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It looks like you have been doing this your whole life. I don't know how popular brio is but I will bet it's not that common.


----------



## expatmanxman (Jan 8, 2016)

and another one


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW expatmanxman you are good at drawing! Welcome to the forum. You will be a wonderful asset to our community.


----------



## expatmanxman (Jan 8, 2016)

Why thank you, nice of you to say so.

I've got a commission on the go (can't believe I'm getting commissions!!!) which the customer does not want to see until it's finished and can't show it until June as it's a surprise present (no pressure then). Another small one just finished which is for a birthday present in Feb so can't show that one yet either. 

I'd be interested to hear from anyone else using biro, I've sort of invented my own technique and it takes absolutely ages, the soldier picture took about 80 hours. Would like to discuss technique with other biro artists to see if they have faster ways of working. The only dedicated biro art forum I've found is French,, which I suppose is OK as I speak reasonable French but it would be nice to find an English speaking group, perhaps there are a few biro artists in this group and we can form our own little sub group. Would that be possible, a separate grouping for biro art, maybe there just isn't the demand.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been around a long time & your term "biro" is new to me. A chance to learn? What is biro?


----------



## expatmanxman (Jan 8, 2016)

biro might also be known as a bic or a ball point pen. In fact I use black bic crystal fine pens, very cheap to buy.



You have to be very careful drawing with these pens for two reasons
a) you can not run anything out
b)they can blob putting a nasty black mark on the paper right where you didn't want it. The solution is to have a piece of paper towel handy and keep cleaning the tip every minute or two.

Hope that explains it


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

These are wonderful pieces! Love the bird!


----------

